# Hi



## tvbdude (Mar 25, 2006)

I am new to this forum. I live in Boston and currently train in Wah Lum Mantis


----------



## still learning (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and please join in.....Aloha


----------



## MJS (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay with us!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Mar 25, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## stickarts (Mar 25, 2006)

welcome to MT!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 25, 2006)

As the locals here say (and all forgive me or my mis-spellings and incorrect emhasis...I'm learnin here) ...

as Allah malakum.

Or as we say at home....howdy! Beer?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 25, 2006)

hi


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 25, 2006)

welcome to the forum.

If you ever get lost and end up in my area (Athol. ma.) I would love to see some of your stle and get to meet you.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome, 'dude!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome to the best Martial Arts Forum on the net!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kacey (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT. :wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 25, 2006)

*Welcome!  *


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome to the site, and happy posting!


----------



## kelly keltner (Mar 29, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk! :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2006)

I just noticed this and I was wondering is this the Wah Lum Mantis school near Chinatown in Boston?


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Mar 30, 2006)

welcome


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome and I'm sure you will find this place pretty informative.  Just watch out for Lisa..she just might show you those pics of Technopunk's alter ego


----------

